# Favoriten bei Firefox verschwunden



## convo (29. März 2005)

hi leute,
 gestern war ich ziemlich in eile und musste den pc ausschalten,da er sonst die ganze nacht durchgelaufen wäre,also hab ich den pc einfach den strom abgesaugt...
 es war aber kein programm mehr offen,ich war nur auf dem desktop und da hab ich den stecker gezogen..

 hätte ich nicht tun sollen,weiß,aber es war halt ein ausnahmefall..
 naja,am nächsten tag sehe ich,dass firefox etwas mager ausschaut und da fällt mir auf,dass ALLE favoriten weg sind...

 aber das ist kein einzelfall.... musste vor längerer zeit auch mal stecker ziehen,weil pc eingefroren war,und dann war alles auch weg und einmal war einfach so alles weg,ohne dass ich was machte..
 läuft firefox auch so unstabile bei euch in sachen favoriten
 die neuste version hab ich zumindest...

 wo speichert firefox die favoriten?
 da wird doch nich sicherlich irgendwo eine sicherungsdatei liegen,also würde mich wundern,wenn firefox das nicht hätte...

 wo find ich die

 vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. März 2005)

Mir ist das auch schon ein paar mal passiert.
Die Lesezeichen stehen in _bookmarks.html_ im Profilverzeichnis des Firefox.

Fürs nächste mal: http://www.mozilla.org/start/1.5/faq/profile.html#backup


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. März 2005)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere legt Firefox von der Favoritendatei in unregelmäßigen abständen eine Sicherheitskopie an. Im Profilordner sollte nicht nur die *bookmarks.html* sondern auch eine *bookmarks.bak* vorhanden sein!
Solltest Du nun nicht zu viel am Firefox getan haben, sind darin noch alle Deine Bookmarks enthalten (bis auf vielleicht den letzten Eintrag).

Eine bequeme Art des Backups für die wichtigen Daten in Mozilla, Firefox und Thunderbird:
http://www.mozbackup.de

P.S.: 
Fast vergessen ... *ups*   
Firefox legt das Benutzerprofil überlicherweise immer in folgendem Ordner an:
*C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\BENUTZERNAME\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ZUFALLSKOMBINATION.default*


----------



## convo (30. März 2005)

gut und wie komm ich da hin bzw. was mach ich,wenn ich die beiden dateien hab..
 kann sie wzwar mit firefox öffnen,aber dann kommt sowoas,wie "erste schritte wichtiges und interesanntes zu firefox"
 wo muss ich die einfügen?
 hab noch nirgends meine favoriten entdeckt...

 bitte um detailierte hilfe


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. März 2005)

Da gibt es keine detaillierte Hilfe. Die bookmarks.html entfernen (z. B. in bookmarks.orig) und die bookmarks.bak in bookmarks.html umbenennen. Firefox starten und schon sollten die alten Bookmarks wieder da sein. Wenn Du nicht mittlerweile zu oft den Firefox gestartet hast dürften die nämlich noch da sein.


----------



## convo (30. März 2005)

sind nicht mehr da,also die bookmarks.bak.
 mache mal systemwiederherstellung..
 vielleicht hilft es ja


----------

